

The Lean Launchpad Online - ridruejo
http://steveblank.com/2012/09/06/the-lean-launchpad-online/

======
crisnoble
> Udacity, the best online digital university on a mission to democratize
> education.

I tend to agree with that statement but wanted to point out that
<http://saylor.org> is making some significant strides in the online education
field and is looking to offer full university level curriculum for several
different majors. Saylor is definitely worth checking them out if your into
the whole open education movement.

------
rdudekul
Steve Blank is a Prophet for all modern startups. His emphasis on customer
development or search for business model is perhaps the most important concept
in decades that will usher in a wave of successful startups. I can't wait to
take the Udacity's lean launchpad online class.

